

How to natively use ssl with haproxy - ibotty
http://blog.exceliance.fr/2012/09/10/how-to-get-ssl-with-haproxy-getting-rid-of-stunnel-stud-nginx-or-pound

======
ibotty
a followup to last week's news that haproxy has integrated ssl now.

